# DH4LP?



## maria v (Oct 31, 2007)

Does any one knows what these stand for? tried to google and got nothing.

It seems that for the smaller hav vaccinations are an issue. I have amonster of a hav ( I think I am going to have him DNA ), I think that right now he must weight about 18-20 lbs!!!. Therfeore I am considering individual vaccines + his rabies, But wanted to know if above is a combo of the individuals I am considering
Thanks


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

D- Distemper
H- Hepatitis
4 L- 4 strands of Leptosprosis
P- Parvo
It does not matter if it is 4 pounds or 20 pounds he would get the same shot. Now you are missing the other P - Parainfluinza ( a respirtory disease in dogs)


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Maria, the size of the Hav doesn't seem to determine if they will have a reaction or not. In fact, the two Havs that I know that have had reactions are not on the smaller side.

You might want to consider talking to your vet about separating out the vaccines just so you can determine if he has a reaction to any, which vaccine it was. Also, do your research on Lepto before you allow your vet to administer that one. There is a very recent topic on this on the forum.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What Kimberly says is true, Maria, and perhaps my Ricky is one of those bigger Havs she mentions that had a terrible reaction to vaccines. We did not combine them actually, in hopes of avoiding a reaction, but he got very ill 4 days later (a year ago Nov.) and we are still not completely out of the woods and looking for a normal liver enzyme count still. Of course, our story has determined that I will no longer get either Sammy or Ricky vaccinated unless it is vital, but that's just my story. 

I'd most definitely keep the shots separate by 3 weeks.


----------



## maria v (Oct 31, 2007)

*vaccinations*

Thanks guys!
I wil do the individual ones, 3 weeks apart and I do not think he needs Lepto. What do you think about Hep?
I need to check to see if he can get the 3 years ones
Thanks


----------



## maria v (Oct 31, 2007)

*vaacinations*

Is the para influensce something like the Flu for humans? and more needed in the winter month/flu times?


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Maria
The DHPP is one vaccine, they do not make it to be taken apart. The Lepto and Corona can be taken out. It is not advised to give the 3 yr DHPP until they have had their 1 yr boosters. So make sure if your little one is young he has had his entire puppy series and then his one 1 yr boosters. A 3 yr Rabies is fine at 1 yr boosters, again would not recomend giving before then. Are you giving the shots or are you using a vet?


----------



## maria v (Oct 31, 2007)

*vaccinations*

Thanks for your reply. If I understand this properly , the only thing he might/will need is the Distemper, Parvo, Para influence in separates shots 3 weeks apart and his rabies booster ( 1 or 3 yrs. ) depending in local laws.
Is this right??
Maria V


----------

